# Color choices for respray



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

Well guys, I did some damage to my BNR32 and since it's in the shop and I'm deployed in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom, there is no hurry for me to drive it any time soon, so I've decided to get my car resparyed. I'm tired of the KH2 as well, too many R32's have in on my base in Japan. So I've narrowed the choices to these colors. What do you guys think??

Ferrari Tour de France Blue:









Dodge Viper Blue:









Nissan Millennium Jade:









Nissan Midnight Purple









Honda Blaze Orange Metallic









Top Secret Gold










Any other suggestions?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

TOP SECRET GOLD...


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

vote


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

iam going for the s.t. orange next year
what do you think


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

This is a dilemna that a lot of us face. Repair the rusty arches and trackday damage with gun metal grey or go for something new?? Good luck with your decision, I voted for millenium jade out of your list.


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

stuartstaples said:


> This is a dilemna that a lot of us face. Repair the rusty arches and trackday damage with gun metal grey or go for something new?? Good luck with your decision, I voted for millenium jade out of your list.


Well, I pulled the fuse for some late night drifting and ended up backing into a small pole. Just mainly cosmetic damage, but while I'm at it, might as well paint it a color I like.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I did watch a DVD featuring the Garage Saurus 32 and with supporting bodywork mods (not to mention 1000bhp) it did look lovely. Probably the closest to your Honda Orange (Maybe the same as the 350z colour??)


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Try Lamboughini Verde Ithaca pearl:










Stunning!


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Millenium Jade:thumbsup:


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Voted Ferrari TDF Blue

That Lamborghini green is nice though, oh and Midnight Purple

Good luck with choosing.

Graham


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Yep, Ferrari TDF Blue for me too.

Viper blue looks too much like Bayside blue, Millenium Jade makes the R32 look really old, Midnight purple is too common, Honda Blaze orange could look good though, especially if you've got a bodykit on, Top Secret gold would be wrong, unless Top Secret have tuned it.

All my personal opinions! 

Alex B


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

If you only consider this few colors , then a clean MPII or III.

I would go for a dark blue metallic with a light-blue flip (the way of the MPII).
You have to imagine a bit, some combinations are worth a turn. Ask your respay shop for samples, you can even ask them to spray special samples just for you . . . .the moment you will pay an expensive job, they can do some service I guess.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I like white cars, always have, the Top Secret R32 looks great with its carbon fibre bonnet, good contrast...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Alex j B said:


> Yep, Ferrari TDF Blue for me too.
> 
> Viper blue looks too much like Bayside blue, Millenium Jade makes the R32 look really old, Midnight purple is too common, Honda Blaze orange could look good though, especially if you've got a bodykit on, Top Secret gold would be wrong, unless Top Secret have tuned it.
> 
> ...


Out of the colours you've mentioned I'd go along almost word for word with Alex.
Plus I know someone with an F430 spyder in that colour and it's amazing.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Candy Apple Red:thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Midnightpurple (LP2) as 32 look so good init no matter how many there is around, think theres 1 for sale in the for sale section if you look, i would say MPIII but it depends on how much you wanna spend on paint...lol.

Tony


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm stationed in japan now. If I could rend out a little booth, I would paint it myself. I used to help my dad paint cars.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I went for the Ferrari Blue :thumbsup: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I would go for this colour










More can be found here Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - ¡ùR32ºÇ¶¯2.8L¡ªGT2530¡ªÁ°¸åBK¡ª¥ß¥ì¥Ë¥¢¥à¥¸¥§¥¤¥É600PS


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

what millenium jade??!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> what millenium jade??!!


Yes


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Alex j B said:


> Yep, Ferrari TDF Blue for me too.
> 
> Viper blue looks too much like Bayside blue, Millenium Jade makes the R32 look really old, Midnight purple is too common, Honda Blaze orange could look good though, especially if you've got a bodykit on, Top Secret gold would be wrong, unless Top Secret have tuned it.
> 
> ...


my sentiments exactly....bayside blue and midnight purple are too predictable, and that orange is way too rice. There's a gold R32 GTR here in Korea, and it looks absolutely ghetto - obviously not painted with the quality of paint that Top Secret uses 

Anyways, a unique blue like that Ferrari shade will make your car stand out from the hordes of gunmetal greys...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

midnight purple is not that common.. i have only ever seem one (in rb motorpsorts garage parked up) where i live. 
besides... should you not stick to nissan original colours? makes the car more "authentic" and true to the skyline ethos???
personally i prefer white... the "new" black/silver.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

By my nature I 'should' choose the Ferrari Blue [it is fab in the flesh] but the jade hits all the right spots for me... I simply don't know why?

There is a blue on the 4wd kia "bag'o'sh!te" thingy and it is astonishing... now that might get me away from the jade...

This does not do it justice... Google Image Result for http://www.sim-kia.ru/picanto/colors/47-192544.jpg

...quite frankly it is even better than the Vertigo Blue you can get the AMV8V in...


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

nick the tubman said:


> besides... should you not stick to nissan original colours? makes the car more "authentic" and true to the skyline ethos???


I don't see this, using that theory, you need to stick to original R32 colours, it's the only way to keep it authentic and I don't think colour plays much of a part in the Skyline ethos?

A more modern colour can totally transform the '32, there was one at the National Skyline Meet, dark blue with white wheels, looked absolutely stunning and probably my favourite '32 of the day.

Alex B


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I voted for the Top Secret Gold cause i'm biased towards Top Secret. :chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Jade!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> Jade!


holy thread bumpage!


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Its gota be MP the other colours make ur car look like a mass produced hunk of ordinary:thumbsup: n yu dont see to many MP 32's , would look the muts:smokin:


----------



## callyuk (May 15, 2007)

voted for purple 
but i would go with hondas sonic blue


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Love the idea of Top Secret gold! I think its almost crazy how they have to approve of the car it gets put on. Thats assuming your not just going to have the shop color match it  but if you were thinking of getting the actual Top Secret paint directly from them than thats got my vote. Otherwise the idea of the Millenium Jade sounds great, don't see it round much.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

This thread is close to 2 years old BTW.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Yeah, I don't even think Jason owns the 32 anymore.


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow the millenium jade looks amazing, would look good on any car. And Nissan too, if you want a bit of authenticity.


----------

